# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  *** فقط کنکوری های 96 بخوانند ( خیلی مهم ) --- ویزه همه ی رشته ها ***

## Montazeran

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم 



دانش اموزانی که علاقه به دانشگاه افسری دارند به ادرس www.aja.ir بروند و یا به این ادرس بروید .
*

----------


## artim

ممنون از دوس خوبمون
این رشته ها در مرحله ازمون همه قبولین و مصاحبه بدنی و عقیدتی سیاسی داره در تهران

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*سلام ببخشید من سوالم رو اینجا مطرح میکنم !
کسی هست که دانشگاه بقیه الله رشته های علوم پزشکی قبول شده باشه؟
ببخشید من خیلی سوال دارم ،خواهشا جواب بدید!
*

----------

